# Financial books



## BeautifulAngel (Jun 30, 2017)

I recently just finished reading My Money My Choices and The Millionaire Next Door, I've been wanting to read another book on about money and finances, do you have any book recommendations? 

Thanks


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

Here are a few great books that cover most personal finance issues. 

Stop Over-Thinking Your Money by P. Banerjee.
Retirements harsh New Realities by Gordon Pape
The Wealthy Barber Returns by. D. Chilton.


----------



## BeautifulAngel (Jun 30, 2017)

Jimmy said:


> Here are a few great books that cover most personal finance issues.
> 
> Stop Over-Thinking Your Money by P. Banerjee.
> Retirements harsh New Realities by Gordon Pape
> The Wealthy Barber Returns by. D. Chilton.


Would I have to read The Wealthy Barber for me to understand The Wealthy Barber Returns?


----------



## Jimmy (May 19, 2017)

BeautifulAngel said:


> Would I have to read The Wealthy Barber for me to understand The Wealthy Barber Returns?


Good question. I believe it is just a more current update. The first book was written in 1989.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

The two books are different. No need to read one before the other. However, I think it's got a fundamental flaw. Chiton didn't make his money the way he tells others to make money.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

Other books worth reading

The millionaire mind
Emyth revisited
A random walk down Wall Street


----------



## GreenAvenue (Dec 28, 2011)

There's only one book that did it for me "The Snowball", Alice Schroeder


----------



## Ponderling (Mar 1, 2013)

Diane McCurdy, CFP - 'How Much Is Enough?'. 

Good pop psychology in this book on if you tend to be a saver, spender, giver, or builder, in varied combinations, and how to make peace with your partner if they have a different slant than you do. 

Plus a common sense path to get you to figure out where you want to plan to go over the short, mid and long term.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

The Market Wizards by Jack Schwager and How I Made $2,000,000 In The Stock Market by Nicolas Darvas.

The first will give you some idea how successful traders think. The second takes you on the author's journey from newbie to successful investor. Both are available as free PDFs online.


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

2nd market wizard books, Anything written by Bob Prechter (sp?) The rule of thumb read that which no one else is saying it means the author has been thinking. Then your job is to think & judge weather true or false, good or evil. No primary focus on learning instead primary focus on thinking


----------



## amack081 (Jun 23, 2015)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> The Market Wizards by Jack Schwager and How I Made $2,000,000 In The Stock Market by Nicolas Darvas.
> 
> The first will give you some idea how successful traders think. The second takes you on the author's journey from newbie to successful investor. Both are available as free PDFs online.


Thank you- I have some new reading material for free!


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

Millionaire Teacher by Andrew Hallam.


----------



## kelaa (Apr 5, 2016)

I thought _The Intelligent Investor _, by Benjamin Graham, would be a foundational book. But I found it too dated. All the talk of bond rates in the sixties and early seventies puts me to sleep. The book does has modern annotations at the end of each chapter, but I think it would be better to distill the core principles into a booklet version.


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

kelaa said:


> I thought _The Intelligent Investor _, by Benjamin Graham, would be a foundational book. But I found it too dated. All the talk of bond rates in the sixties and early seventies puts me to sleep. The book does has modern annotations at the end of each chapter, but I think it would be better to distill the core principles into a booklet version.


I have never been able to get any sense out of that book either. Graham's original book Security Analysis is a good textbook for learning to analyse companies and ferret out bargains but later he boiled his method down to a couple of simple formulas which kind of makes it unnecessary to read the whole book. 

The main value of The Intelligent Investor to me, is to prove that even the smartest investor looks like a fool when he tries to predict the future.


----------



## xtthew (Aug 16, 2017)

I just finished reading the intelligent investor. It took me over a month to read. It's a lot of information to try and retain, but I eventually gave up trying to absorb everything that was being mentioned and just read it straight through.

It's definitely an interesting read, and provides a valuable way to thinking about investing. It is dated, but it's amazing that after 40 years of Graham's passing a lot of his core information still stands true to this date.


----------



## newfoundlander61 (Feb 6, 2011)

The Wealthy Barber Returns by. D. Chilton, great read.


----------



## Eaglyeye (Mar 21, 2017)

Anyone listen to youtube videos/channels to learn investing ? Any good videos to follow or watch ?


----------



## milhouse (Nov 16, 2016)

Eaglyeye said:


> Anyone listen to youtube videos/channels to learn investing ? Any good videos to follow or watch ?


I do the odd search for personal finance videos on Youtube and obviously Youtube then suggests videos for me. I haven't found a lot of really great stuff on investing and personal finance, especially not any channels. There was a video of Pete Adeney (aka Mr Money Mustache) doing a presentation that I thought was interesting and entertaining. I've come across a handful of interesting documentaries. Actually, Khan Academy has some interesting videos on how different aspects of the financial system works. 
I subscribe to a channel of a guy that retired in Thailand and runs a website to help people retire in Thailand. Apparently, he used to be a bodyguard for self help guru Anthony Robbins. His videos are kind of horribly edited as many just drag on with him chatting but it's kind of interesting if you're interested in Thailand. 

I've also been listening recently to the Freakonomics podcast and quite enjoy it. It covers not just personal finance per se but the economics of things in life in general.


----------



## STech (Jun 7, 2016)

Regarding The Intelligent Investor. I borrowed it from the library long ago, and I couldn't get through it all either. Outdated and very American focused. However, I'm making my way through it as an Audiobook. There's an updated version with commentary from Jason Zweig. It's a comparatively expensive audiobook, but you can get it free if you signup with Amazon's Audible, and cancel before the 30 days are up. Link HERE

On the topic of thread, THIS link on CMF has some good suggestions. I highly recommend The Four Pillars of Investing. Great book. Easy read for new and intermediate level investors. Very good focus on the psychology of investing decisions, and why market timing and paying huge fees is a loser's game meant to enrich your broker only.



Eaglyeye said:


> Anyone listen to youtube videos/channels to learn investing ? Any good videos to follow or watch ?


I don't know of a good channel to follow specifically, but once in a while YouTube will suggest something good. Like THIS documentary by PBS. It's called Mind Over Money. It centers around the housing crash, but they get into some interesting financial psychology. I thought it was well done. Robert Shiller makes an appearance on it too.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Some of my favourites.
https://www.myownadvisor.ca/books/

Free one here for all millennials - must read:
https://www.myownadvisor.ca/millennials-can-get-rich-slowly-can/

Happy reading!


----------



## lonewolf :) (Sep 13, 2016)

Eaglyeye said:


> Anyone listen to youtube videos/channels to learn investing ? Any good videos to follow or watch ?


 not youtube listen to free videos from Howe street, financial survival network, cyclesman.net, Elliottwave.com, Gold seek radio & Crawford Perspective


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

onlyMO once had a post listing some good audio books available as free internet downloads. I remember posting a reply that the list should form the core of a CMF sticky, the way _Eight with Weight_ did for printed books 5 years ago.

how quickly the internet ages everything! at the time of preparation in 2012, _8wW_ was a list of hard-copy titles that could easily be borrowed from libraries. Nowadays only an intrepid researcher like STech would go to so much trouble (Rusty has some good book titles though)

onlyMO, if you pass by here, would you be able to find your core list of free audio downloads on finance? would you be able to curate your list into say half-a-dozen audio titles for 2017/18? could you write to the moderator & ask that your final list be made into a sticky like _8wW_?

it's a lot to ask but could benefit many cmffers .each:


.


----------



## Oldroe (Sep 18, 2009)

Derek Fosters first few books are good solid Canadian stuff.


----------



## Jaberwock (Aug 22, 2012)

Inevitable wealth by Robert Cable is easy to read and understand


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

If you like Youtube videos may I recommend this series by Dr. Scott Brown? In it he analyses How I Made $2 Million In The Stock Market, Nicolas Darvas' first book. I found them amusing, and they may be helpful in understanding the book if you are new to the financial world. My comments appear as Mr Danforth 374.

I consider the Darvas book to contain 2 important lessons: 1) The journey he went through to grow from a newbie to a successful investor and 2) the methods he used to pick rising stocks and avoid losses. There are a lot of smaller lessons as well but those would be the main takeaways to keep in mind.

I think every amateur investor went through a similar learning curve. I know I did. And his investing ideas still stand up. We are fortunate that we have much better information today, and easier and cheaper brokerage systems. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O4uaeGNmkKE


----------



## tombiosis (Dec 18, 2010)

Also check out Khann Academy...not sure of the spelling...there are some good talks on investing, as well as everything else.
I do wonder how kids today would get along without youtube or the internet though...
I got my 14 year old a library card 10 years ago, and he has never used it...mine is all ratty and his is like new! lol


----------

